# How long until a newborn puppy can go outside?



## Mund1950 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have two pregnant dogs - one Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and one Norwich Terrier. I will be keeping the house at 80 degrees after the pups are born. I normally don't let puppies outside until they are 4-weeks old. I know some breeders will let them out as young as 2-weeks, but I've never done this. It is winter here, too. So, I'm wondering if I should wait longer than 4-weeks to let them out. I let the mothers handle the care. I've been told by my CKCS mentor (the breeder of my dog) that she lets pups out as early as 3-weeks-old. This is normally the age I start handling puppies. I start weaning at 4-weeks-old, so this is usually when I start letting them go outside. I notice they potty more once they start on the solid food. I've always had great results with taking them out and letting them potty in the yard. The only problem is the weather here now. I normally finish weaning the pups at around 6-weeks-old, so I'm thinking it might be best to wait until they are this age before I let them outside. They will have some immunity from disease from their mother's milk. I don't allow pups around other dogs (only my own). I give their first round DHPP vaccine at 6-weeks-old and a dose of general dewormer (also given at 2 and 4 weeks).


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

We once had a winter litter that didn't go out until 7 weeks. It was just too cold


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mund1950 said:


> I give their first round DHPP vaccine at 6-weeks-old and a dose of general dewormer (also given at 2 and 4 weeks).


It's pointless giving any vaccine whilst the puppies are feeding from mum, they won't develop their own immunity. I'm finland and the other Scandinavian countries, the puppies don't have a first vaccine until 12 weeks old. Most people over here sort of compromise and vaccinate at 8 to 10 weeks


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Mund1950 said:


> I have two pregnant dogs - one Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and one Norwich Terrier. I will be keeping the house at 80 degrees after the pups are born. I normally don't let puppies outside until they are 4-weeks old. I know some breeders will let them out as young as 2-weeks, but I've never done this. It is winter here, too. So, I'm wondering if I should wait longer than 4-weeks to let them out. I let the mothers handle the care. I've been told by my CKCS mentor (the breeder of my dog) that she lets pups out as early as 3-weeks-old. This is normally the age I start handling puppies. I start weaning at 4-weeks-old, so this is usually when I start letting them go outside. I notice they potty more once they start on the solid food. I've always had great results with taking them out and letting them potty in the yard. The only problem is the weather here now. I normally finish weaning the pups at around 6-weeks-old, so I'm thinking it might be best to wait until they are this age before I let them outside. They will have some immunity from disease from their mother's milk. I don't allow pups around other dogs (only my own). I give their first round DHPP vaccine at 6-weeks-old and a dose of general dewormer (also given at 2 and 4 weeks).


For an "experienced breeder" you sure don't know much.

Come on. Admit it. Your pulling our legs!


----------



## Flot1930 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tanya1989 said:


> It's pointless giving any vaccine whilst the puppies are feeding from mum, they won't develop their own immunity. I'm finland and the other Scandinavian countries, the puppies don't have a first vaccine until 12 weeks old. Most people over here sort of compromise and vaccinate at 8 to 10 weeks


I vaccinate at 6-weeks-old as that is when my pups are fully weaned. I would NEVER wait so long to vaccinate my pups. I would consider 8-weeks to be the absolute oldest age for first vaccines. At 6-weeks-old I give a general dewormer and DHPP. At 9-weeks-old I give a DHPP booster, bordatella vaccine and general dewormer. At 12-weeks-old the puppies receive their rabies vaccine, another DHPP booster, bordatella booster and another dose of general dewormer. Then they are ready to go to their new homes.

For my kittens, they get their first vaccinations at 9-weeks-old (this is when they are fully weaned). This includes their FVRCP vaccine, FELV vaccine and a general dewormer. At 12-weeks they get their rabies vaccine, FVRCP booster, FELV booster and general dewormer. Then they are ready to go to their new homes. My adult dogs get the following every year: Rabies, DHPP, Bordatella, Canine Influenza, Lepto and Lymes. My cats get the following ever year: Rabies, FVRCP and FELV.


----------

